# Opinion on Eroids?



## ChickenLegs (Sep 13, 2021)

I have heard many mixed things about this site. I have been trying to find a US supplier but have really not had any luck. The top ones they have listed for US is usdomship-hgh and domesticroids. Have any of y'all had experience with them or Eroids? 

Thanks fellas


----------



## CJ (Sep 13, 2021)

If you type in Eroids in the search, there are many threads on it for you to read.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 13, 2021)

Wished I had a dollar for every time that word (Eroids) was inquired about on here. ^^^What he said^^^


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 13, 2021)

Eroids?


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 13, 2021)

I've heard that the more modern version is GoogleGear. It comes equipped with virtual voice assistant, a search bar and your own email account.


----------



## CJ (Sep 13, 2021)

Alexa..... Find me some anabolics.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 13, 2021)

Think of eroids as a billboard, where companies pay for add space, rather than an actual review board or some kind of AAS Yelp. 

They delete undesirable reviews. And pay or bribe for BS reviews. So take anything you see with a grain of salt.


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 13, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Alexa..... Find me some anabolics.


That would be cool, lol. And wish Siri could do that too.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 13, 2021)

I really never trust anythingwith the name “gear” “steroids” “roids” or any derivative of that in the name of a website or “source”.

It would be like calling your illegal US domestic source of heroin “bestblacktar” or “edope” or even just“domesticheroin”


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 13, 2021)

I am currently battling a pretty severe hemorrhoid.  

But, sorry, no idea on the website.


----------



## Saduglynico (Sep 14, 2021)

SourcingSucks said:


> I have heard many mixed things about this site. I have been trying to find a US supplier but have really not had any luck. The top ones they have listed for US is usdomship-hgh and domesticroids. Have any of y'all had experience with them or Eroids?
> 
> Thanks fellas


Go with titans or no excuses, they are both US domestic, cheap & LEGIT AF, no excuses products are slightly overdosed as well, currently running my first cycle with his gear, 1 week in.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 14, 2021)

If you can't say anything nice, naw
Eroids is a shit site. The worst of the worst.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 14, 2021)

SourcingSucks said:


> I have heard many mixed things about this site. I have been trying to find a US supplier but have really not had any luck. The top ones they have listed for US is usdomship-hgh and domesticroids. Have any of y'all had experience with them or Eroids?
> 
> Thanks fellas


Sniff around for a while, you will find the bone
🐶🦴


----------



## TomJ (Sep 14, 2021)

Saduglynico said:


> Go with titans or no excuses, they are both US domestic, cheap & LEGIT AF, no excuses products are slightly overdosed as well, currently running my first cycle with his gear, 1 week in.


How do you know if it's legit if you're 1 week in, and are asking about upping your dose because you can't feel shit? 

Honest question.


----------



## CJ (Sep 14, 2021)

TomJ said:


> How do you know if it's legit if you're 1 week in, and are asking about upping your dose because you can't feel shit?
> 
> Honest question.


Damn good question!!!

First cycle ever, 1 week in, gives recommendations on 2 labs that are "LEGIT AF".  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Saduglynico (Sep 14, 2021)

TomJ said:


> How do you know if it's legit if you're 1 week in, and are asking about upping your dose because you can't feel shit?
> 
> Honest question.



From hearing & actually SEEING other people’s results using their gear. That’s the reason I chose to go with no excuses, & the only reason I asked about upping my dose is because I’m impatient, which I then realized that it’s like chess. Though I do feel it working, as I’m horny even in my sleep, oily face, as face was never oily before this, strength increase a bit. But other than that, I can’t SEE shit, Yet


----------



## Saduglynico (Sep 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Damn good question!!!
> 
> First cycle ever, 1 week in, gives recommendations on 2 labs that are "LEGIT AF".



Replied to why I claimed their “legit af” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm a pink dragon and I'm legit AF. Spread the word so I can get more people recommending my dragoness to others.


----------



## Saduglynico (Sep 14, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I'm a pink dragon and I'm legit AF.



Hot breath 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Damn good question!!!
> 
> First cycle ever, 1 week in, gives recommendations on 2 labs that are "LEGIT AF".  🤔🤔🤔


Maybe he got constant boners and zits on his dick? Sure fire legit then, AmIRite?


----------



## Saduglynico (Sep 14, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Maybe he got constant boners and zits on his dick? Sure fire legit then, AmIRite?



Well.. I think you know too much about me, who are you & how do you know all of this  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChickenLegs (Sep 15, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Sniff around for a while, you will find the bone
> 🐶🦴


I am working my way towards the bone


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 24, 2021)

SourcingSucks said:


> I am working my way towards the bone


Patience is a virtue


----------



## IzzyIncredible (Sep 25, 2021)

I have never attempted to purchase anything from there but I always thought the concept of eroids was pretty cool tho. (A Steroid source rating board & review site all in one complete with leader boards)


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 25, 2021)

IzzyIncredible said:


> I have never attempted to purchase anything from there but I always thought the concept of eroids was pretty cool tho. (A Steroid source rating board & review site all in one complete with leader boards)


Take the reviews with a grain of salt as those are mostly fake.


----------



## IzzyIncredible (Sep 25, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> Take the reviews with a grain of salt as those are mostly fake.


That much I figured upon reading some of the responses


----------



## AlleyFox (Oct 4, 2021)

IzzyIncredible said:


> That much I figured upon reading some of the responses


Live and learn, man....


----------



## Yano (Oct 4, 2021)

From what I know and that's not much more than fits in a matchbook , its a paid for reviews scam site full of shills , trolls and pick pockets.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 4, 2021)

Anyone know about roid-stop.is 
Don’t particularly like the idea of using a website as I have been burnt before but I checked reviews and it seems…less shit than most lol


----------



## AlleyFox (Oct 4, 2021)

Yano said:


> From what I know and that's not much more than fits in a matchbook , its a paid for reviews scam site full of shills , trolls and pick pockets.


Evolutionary.org is another such site. Stay away.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 4, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Anyone know about roid-stop.is
> Don’t particularly like the idea of using a website as I have been burnt before but I checked reviews and it seems…less shit than most lol


If youre using public sources like that, start be seeing what manufacturers they carry. 

Then check if they are an authorized retailer, and research the fuck out of the manufacturer. 

at the end of the day what matters is what youre sticking in your ass. 
so find a manufacturer that seems to have decent reviews, find an authorized reseller, and try there. 

simply going by "is XYZ.com g2g" is setting yourself up to get burnt. You should definitely check up on the site as well, but its the product you should be worried about first.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 4, 2021)

TomJ said:


> If youre using public sources like that, start be seeing what manufacturers they carry.
> 
> Then check if they are an authorized retailer, and research the fuck out of the manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Still new to sourcing so it’s awesome getting this info. You’re a champ


----------



## TomJ (Oct 4, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Thanks mate. Still new to sourcing so it’s awesome getting this info. You’re a champ


Obviously I should clarify that all of what I wrote above is vastly less preferable than getting an actual trusted source. 

But if you have to use a public source you gotta know everything there is to know about the origin of the gear, the reseller/retailers reputation, and whatnot. 

Also try to find one that has domestic options. Last thing you want is to get your overpriced stuff seized and get your address and name on a watch list

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 4, 2021)

My opinion on Eroids?  All the mods there suck dick, each other's. One of the best sites to get bad info and get ripped off.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 4, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Obviously I should clarify that all of what I wrote above is vastly less preferable than getting an actual trusted source.
> 
> But if you have to use a public source you gotta know everything there is to know about the origin of the gear, the reseller/retailers reputation, and whatnot.
> 
> ...


Thanks heaps.


----------



## sedv (Oct 13, 2021)

If you're still looking, I recommend roidbazaar.me I have received many of my packages without any problems and they have excellent support services.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 13, 2021)

sedv said:


> If you're still looking, I recommend roidbazaar.me I have received many of my packages without any problems and they have excellent support services.



Looks legit. Thanks for that. It’s not often someone joins and gives away information on a good source as their first post. You are one in a million. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Oct 13, 2021)

Adzg said:


> Looks legit. Thanks for that. It’s not often someone joins and gives away information on a good source as their first post. You are one in a million.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh god i hope youre not serious


----------



## cavorite (Oct 13, 2021)

TomJ said:


> oh god i hope youre not serious


pretty sure he’s joking 

glad i ran across this thread. i never realized what a racket this is


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 13, 2021)

sedv said:


> If you're still looking, I recommend roidbazaar.me I have received many of my packages without any problems and they have excellent support services.


You freakin dolt. LMK when that Alpha Tren A domestic is back in stock.
I'm just sitting around watching my dick get smaller and dying to spend 135 dollars for a 10 ml vial of Tren A.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 13, 2021)

TomJ said:


> oh god i hope youre not serious



Been paying attention to you guys enough to pick out who is potentially a scam. I just wanted to make a joke of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 13, 2021)

I can only say this... not 1 member here has ever posted up an "eroids" cycle thread with bloodwork and pics to show they're legit.
Don't get fooled by the fancy website and packaging.


----------



## Yano (Oct 13, 2021)

E Roids , every time i see a post about this place some where I laugh ,, Same people that try to use a source with the name of an illegal substance in the title are the same idiots that would try calling 1-800-Get-Cocaine , and be suprised when the Po-Po shows up ,,, its just fucking stupid.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 13, 2021)

Yano said:


> E Roids , every time i see a post about this place some where I laugh ,, Same people that try to use a source with the name of an illegal substance in the title are the same idiots that would try calling 1-800-Get-Cocaine , and be suprised when the Po-Po shows up ,,, its just fucking stupid.



1-800-get-hookers is my go to


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 13, 2021)

Adzg said:


> 1-800-get-hookers is my go to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cops just showed up at my pad, thanks bro


----------



## TomJ (Oct 13, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> The cops just showed up at my pad, thanks bro


Weird, normally I get regular hos.

How were their prices?


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 13, 2021)

A former source there (Hulk Body) that couldn't escape the long arm of the law admitted that he paid Eroids $1000/month to remain the highest ranked source there.

They may very well have some legit sources, but their ranking system is a sham and is misleading to new users that haven't realized what a cesspool the underground steroid scene is yet.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 13, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Weird, normally I get regular hos.
> 
> How were their prices?



I just go with the cheap ones. They appreciate it more


----------



## TomJ (Oct 13, 2021)

Go away shilly temple

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adzg (Oct 13, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Go away shilly temple



I love how they join just to say that and then leave 
My 6 year old is smarter than that.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 13, 2021)

sedv said:


> Sorry guys... I was just stating my opinion to help. Me and my friends have been using roidbazaar for years. We are quite satisfied, but if you want, you can look at other resources.
> roidbazaar.me/touchdowns Most of the last delivered products are uploaded here by customers. I'm showing an example because I uploaded it too. (because they give $20 credit for each image upload.)
> Apart from this resource, I can recommend napsgear but I am not very happy with napsgear in terms of speed and customer support but I have always successfully bought my products from them.
> and I don't want to advertise here, but I just wanted to help. If you think it is an advertisement, the moderators can delete my posts on the this subject. I'm new to the this forum and I don't want to be bad with anyone.


I didn't think your posts could get much worse but now you just recommended Naps. You are definitely toast.


----------



## DespondentWojak (Oct 14, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> A former source there (Hulk Body) that couldn't escape the long arm of the law admitted that he paid Eroids $1000/month to remain the highest ranked source there.
> 
> They may very well have some legit sources, but their ranking system is a sham and is misleading to new users that haven't realized what a cesspool the underground steroid scene is yet.


That's the first source I ever bought from, maybe in 12' or 13', back when I was young, retarded, and believed guys at the local gym knew what they were talking about in regards of where to buy. The pip from them was out of this world painful, hard as a diamond, and turned into a stellar abscess (asscess) I had my gf lance into a strawberry-vanilla fountain.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 14, 2021)

DespondentWojak said:


> That's the first source I ever bought from, maybe in 12' or 13', back when I was young, retarded, and believed guys at the local gym knew what they were talking about in regards of where to buy. The pip from them was out of this world painful, hard as a diamond, and turned into a stellar abscess (asscess) I had my gf lance into a strawberry-vanilla fountain.


I think we need to add a 🤮 emoji worth neutral points. just for posts like these and that nasty zit porn @BigBaldBeardGuy posted


----------



## DespondentWojak (Oct 14, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I think we need to add a 🤮 emoji worth neutral points. just for posts like these and that nasty zit porn @BigBaldBeardGuy posted


 Had I known it would turn into a lucrative porn career on YouTube, I'd have videod the whole ordeal.


----------

